# Let's see your ugly bikes



## rollfaster (Dec 1, 2014)

Ugly in a playful way. They're all near and dear to our hearts, but the ones that just capture that look. I'll start with my 36 Hawthorne motoballooner. Rob.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 1, 2014)

*Not sure what this is.....*

but it is ugly!!




Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2014)

My newly acquired '41 Roadmaster. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 1, 2014)

*Some call this ugly*

I disagree
http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com/


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 1, 2014)

*I'll back you up on that*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> I disagree
> http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com/
> View attachment 182662




Very pretty evinrude.


----------



## rustNspokes (Dec 1, 2014)

This one is pretty ugly but I like it.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Most people want me to restore an ugly bike but I think they look cool to ride.


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2014)

It's changed a bit now (still ugly though), but I rode it this way for a long time. By the way Shawn, that's your ugly bike?????????????????


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2014)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I disagree
> http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com/
> View attachment 182662




I'll admit when this thread was first posted I was going to let anyone who owned an Evinrude know here was there chance to show their bike! Yep I'm one of those that thinks this is about the ugliest thing to ever wear a pair of balloon tires. That's why there is more than one flavor of ice cream though! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll admit when this thread was first posted I was going to let anyone who owned an Evinrude know here was there chance to show their bike! Yep I'm one of those that thinks this is about the ugliest thing to ever wear a pair of balloon tires. That's why there is more than one flavor of ice cream though! V/r Shawn



Somebody on instagram posted this along side a 37 bug eye rms and asked the serious question of which would you rather have. .. I posted are you kidding me! ? That's not even a contest. .....seriously. ..what's up with the hokie seat on these anyways


----------



## RustyK (Dec 1, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Somebody on instagram posted this along side a 37 bug eye rms and asked the serious question of which would you rather have. .. I posted are you kidding me! ? That's not even a contest. .....seriously. ..what's up with the hokie seat on these anyways




Look how the crank is mounted to that lower bar, if the seat goes down 1 inch, the crank goes down 1 inch with it.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 1, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Somebody on instagram posted this along side a 37 bug eye rms and asked the serious question of which would you rather have. .. I posted are you kidding me! ? That's not even a contest. .....seriously. ..what's up with the hokie seat on these anyways




Ha! I saw that post and the Evinrude won hands down!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 1, 2014)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Ha! I saw that post and the Evinrude won hands down!



Which surprised me honestly!  Lol but only by one point


----------



## vincev (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 1, 2014)

I suppose Ugly is in the eye of the beholder. this isn't the prettiest bike around by most peoples standards.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 1, 2014)

Lovechild of a Huffman and a garage door? 



37fleetwood said:


> I suppose Ugly is in the eye of the beholder. this isn't the prettiest bike around by most peoples standards.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 1, 2014)

*Maybe ugly...*



vincev said:


> View attachment 182679View attachment 182680




But more creatively cool.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 1, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Lovechild of a Huffman and a garage door?




it's been called the Huffman epilator before


----------



## OldRider (Dec 1, 2014)

I've posted this European bike before, I don't own it but it surely is a face that only a mother could love.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 1, 2014)

*I Agree...*



> Yep I'm one of those that thinks this is about the ugliest thing to ever wear a pair of balloon tires. That's why there is more than one flavor of ice cream though! V/r Shawn




It looks like an aardvark


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll admit when this thread was first posted I was going to let anyone who owned an Evinrude know here was there chance to show their bike! Yep I'm one of those that thinks this is about the ugliest thing to ever wear a pair of balloon tires. That's why there is more than one flavor of ice cream though! V/r Shawn




Yes. I don't think that's the ugliest ballooner, but I think the design is overkill in the novelty "streamline" look department.  I think if they dialed the 
over-the-top design back a bit and simplified it, then it would not be bad. But I just think that particular design is too busy and is too over-the-top.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 1, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> but it is ugly!!View attachment 182660
> 
> 
> Mike




1963 or later Snyder/Rollfast/Hawthorne etc.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 1, 2014)

OldRider said:


> I've posted this European bike before, I don't own it but it surely is a face that only a mother could love.




the girl's version is much nicer looking. I believe they're Japanese.


----------



## Risht9 (Dec 2, 2014)

*no brake ?*

hey there was no brake? how could they ride? amazing!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2014)

Risht9 said:


> hey there was no brake? how could they ride? amazing!




...welcome to the "Fixie" world.... no brakes.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> the girl's version is much nicer looking. I believe they're Japanese.




that looks like one of dem homemade builds....


----------



## JChapoton (Dec 2, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> View attachment 182660




late 50's Montgomery Wards Hawthorne made by Rollfast. Interesting note, a lot of ppl think Wards went out of business in 2000ish, but they still exist online. http://www.wards.com/


----------

